# Do most Bellator fighters use PEDS?



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

They have pretty lax drug testing policy. They schedule events where drug testing isn't necessary often. I'm curious how many of these guys still cheat.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Probably, maybe, I'm not sure.

But I know this -

If a top UFC fighter was kicked for PED use today, Bellator would sign him tomorrow.


----------

